# My Blue Fawn Pitbull Lola



## SXMPitbulls (Sep 2, 2013)

Sup? Here's some Pics of My Homie and Stuff 

Lola's Dad (White/Blue), The Red female is not her Mother, Her Mom is Full Blue.


@ 6 Weeks




@ 3.5 Months


@ 8 Months and 8 Days


Bred on Second Heat @ 12 Months, Too early if You ask Me, this was due to some very irresponsible friends. It was already too late when i Got The News So.. Whats Better to do Than to take Good Care for her and Hope for the Best?


48 Days Pregnant @ Almost 14 Months


Lola with My Cousin, Random Pic


Finally Born! Saturday, August 31st, 2013








Currently doing Great, will Update soon.


----------



## SXMPitbulls (Sep 2, 2013)

Feel Free to Comment!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to GP! Ur pup is super cute. 

But to be blue fawn ur pup would need to have a blue nose. U can read more about colors in some of the stickies post in the generals section. Actually all the stickies are a great read for new members


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm just curious how your female got bred without your consent?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

What a cute dog. The pups look cute too.

Welcome to GP. Like OBD said you should read the stickies. They're really helpful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You got some beautiful dogs by the way.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow you have some real scum bag friends.... They even took a picture of it to show you. That poor dog! Only a year old...:/ hope all those puppies find forever homes and don't end up in the shelter like many BYB dogs...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Feel bad for poor Lola. Can't think of an excuse for this happening. Sure hope your going to be responsible with the pups and have them all fixed before the breeding cycle continues. I sure wouldn't let any of your "friends" even close to them. 

Joe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How did YOUR dog get bred without your permission or without you knowing about it? I would have beat the crap out of my "friend" and made him pay for a spay/abort. That's ridiculous.


----------



## SXMPitbulls (Sep 2, 2013)

*Hmmm*

First of all! Thats actually Me standing in the Picture. I walked my Dog to my friend's house, which is a normal routine. He also has a Pitbull, a male which lola would play with on a regular basis. Knowing she was in Heat I Put her on His porch and his Male was tied out in his yard. I Left his house, simply taking a ride on HIS dirt bike, i might have overdid the ride but by the time i was back they were stuck. He just said that he probally left the porch gate open when going inside... I Didnt beat the Crap out of him but two rights and a busted lip did the trick . The pic was taken spontaneously for advertisement reasons, Really had no interest in breeding lola at all and will probably get her fixed but, I WILL get these Pups a good home.

Secondly!! My Name is Ricky, I'm 19 and was born in Miami. I Moved to ST.MAARTEN, An Island in the Caribbean that barely anyone recognizes. We Have no dog shelters, there is about 2 or 3 animal clinics but no shelters.

Thirdly.. If She isnt Blue fawn, (not to sure about her color I couldn't find it on the internet either so i guessed blue fawn) I would like to know what her color really is. I thought red at a point but.. aahh who knows. I Love Her


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks like a really light/dilute chocolate to me


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im just gonna pass on something sum1 told me" the apbt never came in blue. Blue is obviously a product of mix breeding"  u know who u r.....


----------

